# Interesting Video on how Surf Rods are Built



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Great video for beginners like me.

Ya'll might have seen this but I just found it on You Tube and it is an English video on how surf rods are built. Deep into it they explain how to set the rod in relation to the spline and how to find the ideal distance for the reel seat.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NaoPhACsnLE


Enjoy.


----------



## Wkndfishlife (Oct 13, 2013)

Love watching the TAFS (Totally Awesome Fishing Show) series on Youtube. They definitely have a limited species of fish but they are efficient at catching them.


----------

